# Robot seguidor de lineas.



## chess98 (Feb 13, 2012)

buen Dia,
soy estudiante de electronica y como fin de semestre
debo hacer un carrito que siga lineas blancas/negras 
eh checado un libro de electronica en el que me dice la
mejor forma de hacer uno:
Sensor:
 es con 2 sensores cny70 conectados a un trigger schmitt 
y de ahi a un micro... entonces me dice que hay 3 formas para hacerlo funcionar
que vendria siendo: 
1. que el sensor este por fuera de la linea; en lo personal no me gusta ya que los eh visto y 
ocaciona que los movimientos sean como una pelota de hule en un conducto pequeño (Rebota de pared a pared)...
2. que el sensor este por dentro de la Linea; Lo mismo de Arriba...
3 que siga el borde (ya sea el izquierdo o derecho)... me parece que con esto se arreglan los problemas de arriba... pero ocurre otro... eh visto que las pistas que ponen en la escuela,
tienen cruces... por lo tanto... siempre se ira a el lado mas cercano en un cruze...
 Como se evita esto?

Llantas:
Tambien estuve viendo las llantas, y encontre dos formas y quisiera saber cual era la mejor:
1. una que tiene 2 llantas con motores y una "Rueda Loca" frenando una se da el giro.
2. que sean 3 motores... dos que siempre den hacia adelante, y uno que haga que gire una llanta delantera, pense en usar motor a pasos para esta y unos resortes para que regrese mas facil, pero pense tambien en la fuerza que hara que esten oscilando los resortes, por lo tanto el giro tambien...
Cual seria mejor para una alta velocidad y que tenga un buen giro?

esas serian mis preguntas... perdon por extenderme mucho, pero lo hice lo mas pequeño posible, espero no haber omitido nada de informacion, igual checare pronto... 
muchas Grecias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## maezca (Feb 13, 2012)

Yo voy desde hace unos años a robotica de mi colegio.. Y la unica forma de hacer el seguidor de linea es cuando el sensor detecte el color de la linea lo hagas doblar hacia algun lado (vos lo elejis) para que salga de la linea y que inmediatamente vuelva a entrar. hacia la va a seguir completamente pero la trayectoria no es muy limpia. 



> . una que tiene 2 llantas con motores y una "Rueda Loca" frenando una se da el giro.


esta es muy buena, y no hace falta frenar la llanta, con solo bajar la velocidad bastante de una ya sirve.



> 2. que sean 3 motores... dos que siempre den hacia adelante, y uno que haga que gire una llanta delantera, pense en usar motor a pasos para esta y unos resortes para que regrese mas facil, pero pense tambien en la fuerza que hara que esten oscilando los resortes, por lo tanto el giro tambien...


No, no se puede, a menos que las dos llantas traseras tenga un diferencial, y por lo tanto un solo motor.


----------



## chess98 (Feb 13, 2012)

muchas gracias, 
mmm... si, me confundi, era un solo motor que haga que las llantas traseras avancen y
poner una llanta de Direccion enfrente, pero supongo que es mejor usar la primera opcion 
en cuanto al sensor me refiero a que... son 2 sensores(Supongamos que la linea es blanca) :
1. (Dentro de la linea)ambos sensores estan en blanco,cuando uno cambia a negro,girar al lado contrario, 
2. (Por fuera de la linea) Ambos sensores estan en negro, cuando uno cambia girar hacia ese lado
3. (siguiendo el borde) un sensor esta en blanco y otro en negro cuando cambia cualquiera de los dos girar hacia ese lado, lei que esto era mejor ya que dependiendo de la linea y sus variaciones esto lo sigue mejor, pero me da algo de preocupacion el hecho de que eh visto que les ponen cruces y ahi el carro seguiria al cruce de la derecha(suponiendo que el sensor se haya puesto en el lado derecho).... pero pues, queria saber cual seria la mejor 
tu has hecho alguno por lo que veo, me podrias decir como utilizaste los sensores?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## maezca (Feb 13, 2012)

yo utilize un solo sensor, La programacion hacia que siempre el robot salga de la linea para una drieccion ej: derecha (motor derecho mas lento) entonces cuando salia  lo hacia entrar girandolo por ejemplo un segundo (no me acuerdo cuanto) hacia la izquierda y luego que todo se repita, de esta forma el robot constantemente salia hacia la derecha y volvia entrar, de esta forma seguia la linea, y encuanto a los obstaculos, nunca supe bien como esquivarlos, pero le daba mas angulo de entrada entonces casi siempre lo esquivaba.


----------



## elprofetellez (Feb 15, 2012)

entonces necesitas un algoritmo para resolver laberintos, no solo para seguir una linea. los laberintos se resuelven com la regla de la mano derecha. puedes copiar el hardware del robot 3pí de Pololu, de hecho, ahi encuentras la teoria de solucion a tus problemas. puedes utilizar mas sensores para tener una mejor respuesta y que tu robot no de cabezazos, sino que siga en linea recta a alta velocidad. tambien se puede lograr por medio mecanico, checa la pagina de CRYA electronica.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (May 18, 2013)

Les comparto un video de un seguidor de lineas que hice. Ta muy sencillo y no es demasiado rapido, pero me gusto el resultado final.


----------

